# Where is my fresh water tank on my new RV?



## Calirican

Hello - we are RV newbies with a 26 ft. Coachman Freedom Express (2008).  We have taken weekend trips, but are about to cross country and we can't seem to find out holding tank for fresh water... We are supposed to have one...want to make sure we know where it is since we will be traveling 10 hours a day or so in a few weeks.  Thanks to anyone who can help us. The manual is a copy of a copy of several previous year models... no help there. :blush:


----------



## rjf7g

Re: Where is my fresh water tank on my new RV?

Do you have a round cap somewhere on the outside of your camper?  It may be close to your city water connection and it may be behind a square locking door (about 4"x4").  Also, you could crawl underneath your camper and look for a big white box (it may have some pink stuff in it).  If this doesn't help you, call your dealer!


----------



## H2H1

Re: Where is my fresh water tank on my new RV?

WELCOME LAURA, welcome to the forum I bet you have an answer before you go to bed tonight. I bet Ken AT gvst can answer your question. He is expert on the subject. do you an a TT or a 5er. that might important enjoy your new camper and rving


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa

Re: Where is my fresh water tank on my new RV?

Welcome to the forum Laura,
I am not familiar with the Coachman, but you have a fresh water fill on the side of your trailer.  That hose goes to the fresh water tank.  Becky is right, if you look underneath, the white tank will be your fresh water.
Any more questions, let us know.


----------



## Kirk

Re: Where is my fresh water tank on my new RV?

The Freedom Express is a class C and probably has a tank fill valve that you open to fill the fresh water tank from the city water connection. But since this is a new coach, didn't the dealer teach you how to use it? If not, go back where you bought it and have them show you this, as well as anything else that you don't know. And ask the dealer to get you a "real" owner's manual as they are cutting corners by copying them as I have seen the books that can be purchased from Coachman and you should have received one. This unit is built by Coachman for exclusive sale by Camping World and is basically the same unit as the Freelander sold by other Coachman dealers. 

Most likely the fresh water tank is located under the bed, but the fill valve is what you need to locate in order to fill the tank. Drive it back where you purchased it and insist that the sales people or someone show you all of the things which you need to know.


----------



## hertig

Re: Where is my fresh water tank on my new RV?

If you do have a fill port, it can be a little tricky to get water into it.  When I had a trailer, I got one of those special tank filling nozzles with a shut off valve from Camping World for a few bucks, made it much easier to fill the tank.  Of course, the motorhome gets the tank fill right from the city water connection as Kirk mentions, and all I do is flip a valve to fill.


----------



## rjf7g

Re: Where is my fresh water tank on my new RV?



> hertig - 1/23/2008  3:03 AM
> 
> If you do have a fill port, it can be a little tricky to get water into it.  When I had a trailer, I got one of those special tank filling nozzles with a shut off valve from Camping World for a few bucks, made it much easier to fill the tank.  Of course, the motorhome gets the tank fill right from the city water connection as Kirk mentions, and all I do is flip a valve to fill.



My 1992 Tioga has a fill port and the fresh water tank is under a dinette bench, not under the bed.  I wish the "special tank filling nozzles" had some indicator that told you how many gallons you put in.


----------



## Calirican

Re: Where is my fresh water tank on my new RV?

Oh my gosh - thanks to all for your welcome and for the good responses... Now I can't wait to go find it.  Frankly, I have never looked; it was my almost retired twice slightly computer challenged husband who asked me to find out on-line.  I have already learned so much from this forum, both about RVing and about how incredibly kind and helpful (and funny) most RVers are - our kind of people! We are both Air Force Veterans and having the RV allows us an even greater appreciation of this amazing country we are blessed to live in. I will let you know the results of our search for the holding tank.  Now I have to go watch the Spurs tear up the Lakers...  Laura


----------



## hertig

Re: Where is my fresh water tank on my new RV?

As for 'how many gallons', I use the built in tank guage to fill it as full as needed.  While travelling, I generally shoot for 1/4 tank in the coach or 1/3 tank in the trailer, about 20 gallons in each tank.  Only time I would put in more would be if I did not expect to have hookups at the end of the day.


----------



## *scooter*

Re: Where is my fresh water tank on my new RV?

Just a little note to addd when filling up the fresh water tank.  If your filling up from the fresh water supply connection by flipping a lever, try to vent the holding tank at the fresh water holding tank inlet.  And I agree with Kirk,  take all your unanswered questions back to the dealer and get them answered.


----------



## Calirican

Re: Where is my fresh water tank on my new RV?

OK, for all of you who helped us in our quest to find the water tank fill on our Coachmen RV, you will never believe where it ended up being!  We took everyone's advice and drove the RV to the Camping World folks we bought it from, and then THEY spent the next hour looking for it themselves. Guess where the fill is?  Under the stove! You have to unscrew stuff, and it makes absolutely no sense from a convenience standpoint. Just thought I would share that with all you kind people. They did agree sheepishly to get us a new owner's manuel when we showed them that ours had a new Table of contents and then copied pages from an older manuel that didn't match up with the pages in the Table of Contents.  Thanks again for all the advice!!


----------



## DL Rupper

Re: Where is my fresh water tank on my new RV?

Hey Calirican, welcome to the forum.  Thank you both for your Service and commitment to America.  Take care and enjoy RVing.  the AF Fam Camps are good places to stay in your travels.


----------



## Calirican

Re: Where is my fresh water tank on my new RV?

Thank you most kindly - and I guess there is some Marine Corps service judging by your signoff, so back atcha!

We are leaving Saturday morning from San Antonio heading west out to California. I pray for great weather and few problems during our trip. And my fill for the water tank is actually the normal place for connecting city water; it is the switch valve that is located under the stove.  Makes it real convenient to transfer back and forth... NOT! But that's ok. 

Take care, God bless, and please pray for our military folks and their families this evening before everyone goes to sleep under their watchful protection. There are only two people who have been willing to die for us. Jesus Christ is one, and an American military member is the other.


----------



## rjf7g

Re: Where is my fresh water tank on my new RV?

I was wondering about that...were you supposed to drag a water hose through your camper to fill the tank?  Glad to know that answer is "No."


----------



## Bladerunner

Re: Where is my fresh water tank on my new RV?

I too have a 2008 coachman freelander and spent many an hour looking for the water inlet.  yes it is a switch under the stove.  However, there is a kit free from coachman to correct this "problem."  It moves the switch to the entry way panel with all of the other switches.  It is installed as a warraty item at no cost to you.  However, the camping world people that I purchased my class c from has not contacted me about receiving the kit from coachman (3 months).  Apparently, their warranty service department has some issues.  If you contact coachman directly, they will assist in identifying the kit.


----------



## Calirican

Re: Where is my fresh water tank on my new RV?

Wow - no one told us there was a kit to place it with the other switches - thanks for that great news!  I will call Coachman tomorrow.  We safely got back last night from our trip to California.  We had fun, learned a lot about the RV and this country, and we still are happily married!  There are a coupleof incredible RV Resorts (Good Sam) between Tx. & California.


----------

